

Profiling Past Experiences - powdercake

If I start a new company, is it okay to profile work that I have done at my past jobs?<p>As an example, let's say that I used to work as a software developer at Smog Creek Software.<p>If I form a new company and am submitting a proposal to get work, is it okay for me to profile software projects that I worked on at my previous job, assuming that I:<p>1) Noted that I worked on the project while employed by Smog Creek.
2) The projects are publicly profiled elsewhere by the same company. In other words, I'm not profiling work I did on a private and confidential piece of software.
======
ScottWhigham
Well, I'd assume that the brand is obvious in the work and that any savvy
employer could verify your inclusion. Will you be happy with what is said
about you? If so, then yes - if it is public work, I see no problem. However,
to include special parts like drafts or docs is probably not cool in public.

